

Reflections on Node.js Knockout Competition 2011 - Eriks
http://catonmat.net/blog/nodejs-knockout-2011/

======
dan_manges
Interesting project, but based on the title of the post I expected more
thought and analysis about the challenges of building an application in 48
hours. It'd be interesting to hear about the experience from that perspective,
especially for those of us working on weekend or side projects who try to get
a lot done in a short period of time.

~~~
rook2pawn
Hey dan, a member of the team here. Id like to proudly say we were very free-
form in development and informed each other what we're doing and pushed to our
own forked repos and then merged changes periodically. I think there was an
intuitive sense that letting everyone doing what they are best at doing and
periodically regrouping gets the most done.

